# Să fii fericit ca o albină.



## buketturk

Hello everyone,

Do you have an expression Romanian like "Să fii fericit ca o albină." (being happy like a bee) ?


----------



## farscape

There is no such saying in Romanian and I'm not sure this is a proper/known saying in English either. You should provide more context and related info.


----------



## buketturk

There is no context. He is just saying "I want to be happy like a bee."


----------



## farscape

I'm not familiar with such a saying in English - not sure who says that and why (_He is just saying "I want to be happy like a bee."_), therefore the ask for content. There is a saying in AE, "happy as a clam at high tide".

If you tell us what message you're trying to convey I can try to find something similar in Romanian.


----------



## buketturk

Well, it's not me who is trying to convey a message, I'm just searching the original of this proverb.


----------



## Zareza

The expression _happy like a bee_ reminds me of English expressions
-merry as a cricket (= greier - insect)
-happy as a lark (= ciocârlie - bird)

In Romanian language there is the expression *vesel ca un **cintezoi* (male chaffinch).

Ion Creangă (a famous Romanian writer) wrote în _Amintiri din copilărie_ (_Memories of My Childhood_):
 ”_..._și eu eram vesel ca vremea cea mai bună” = I was happy as the best weather

I understand that you are looking for the etymology of the Turkish expression and you asked also the Romanian speakers, right?

Anladığım kadarıyla Türkçe deyimin etimolojisini arıyorsunuz ve Rumence konuşanlara da sordunuz değil mi?


----------



## buketturk

Nope. The writer is Romanian but he writes in French. And he say "I want to be happy like a bee." So I thought that it's a romanian expression...


----------

